# Bow for my soon to be 10 year old daughter



## tnttrout (Oct 11, 2011)

My daughter is going to be 10 this year and I was wondering if the Diamond Nuclear Ice Package will be to small a bow for her in a year or two. Axle to axle is only 22 1/2". Is that enough or does she need more like a 26 to 30 inch axle to axle bow. Does this make a big difference? Or can she shoot this bow until she is 13?


----------



## shortrod (Dec 6, 2010)

Mathews Geneses, she cant out grow it !


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

dimond razor edge she cant out grow it


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

Everyone around here started in the browning micro series. Great bows, adjustable.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Dimond razor edge great bow really nice fit her all of her life


----------



## tnttrout (Oct 11, 2011)

I will look all those bows up, thanks. How about the Bear apprentice? It looks pretty adjustable.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

razors edge, mathews ignition, hoyt ruckus, mission menace.


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

120 % agreed



shortrod said:


> Mathews Geneses, she cant out grow it !


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Diamond razor edge.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

diamond razor edge


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i would let your daughter pick the bow that fits her... she may not be able to handle teh razor edge.. or a full size genesis


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

pse discovery,great little bow that see can grow into or bowtech nucular ice


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

my daughter has a nuclear ice but she just turned 8 and small for her age. the pro shop rep said she could use it for 2-3 years. So since your daughter is 10 I would probably go with the razor edge IMO.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Pse chaos


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

mathews genesis cause not only will she have fun with it but you will to lol


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Razor edge!


----------



## tnttrout (Oct 11, 2011)

How about the Parker Buckshot Extreme in Pink? Has anyone shot this bow?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

tnttrout said:


> How about the Parker Buckshot Extreme in Pink? Has anyone shot this bow?


Yeah the buck-shot was my first bow its pretty quick and you can change the limbs as she grows. It set a passion in me so maybe it would in her.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have heard that the Parker bows were pretty loud, is she going to be hunting or just shooting? Otherwise i would go with the chaos or the razor edge.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rebel17 said:


> I have heard that the Parker bows were pretty loud, is she going to be hunting or just shooting? Otherwise i would go with the chaos or the razor edge.


I had no trouble killin deer with mine on 40lbs the parker is cheaper than the others I think?


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Go to a local bow shop if there is one near you, and pick out a few to let her try. See what she likes.


----------

